# Darby Creek wade



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I waded the Darby Creek this morning for about an hour casting the 2wt and landed 2 smallies around a foot each. The water was clear and cool (no waders, no thermometer - bare legs cool!). Not a soul in sight, only the sound of the water and the slight breeze.
[/COLOR] 
What I will say about the Darby is this; I've NEVER seen so many crawdads in my LIFE! There's probably enough crawdads to provide food for 10x the fish in that river. The dragon flies were in full force, including some red ones (I'd never seen red dragonflies around here). Plenty of longhorn beetles in sight, a few mosquitos, yadda yadda. Probably good patterns to throw this time of the year. I didn't see any water striders or crickets/hoppers. What I did throw though, that caught my fish, was a black foamie floater with rubber legs and a yellow indicator. The two that I caught were not in the slower pools, but in the tail of the riprap. I'd cast upstream, and on the down drift, near the end of my drift, SLAM! Lunchtime.  

12 inch smallies on a 2wt with a 7x tippet in current was quite fun. Beautiful fish!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

crawfish are a sign of a healthy stream. they tend to be sensitive to pollution.


----------



## NateTessler13 (Nov 5, 2007)

Patricio said:


> crawfish are a sign of a healthy stream. they tend to be sensitive to pollution.


That's not so much the case. Crayfish can be found in just about every body of water in the state. Although some species are intolerant of pollution, the rusty crayfish can be found in quite polluted and silted streams.

sbreech, I've spent some time in Big Darby Creek and it is one of the most biodiverse streams in the state. I'd bet the smallmouth bass fishing can be amazing there.


----------

